# Adobe Audition tryout....



## skuzzle (9. August 2005)

Hi ich hab mir etz mal die Probeversion von Adobe Audition 1.5 runtergeladen.
Leider sieht das Programm verdammt verwirrend aus und ich komm gar nicht damit zurecht!
Kennt jemand vielleicht n gutes training oder eine Seite in der Plausiebel dargestellt wird wie es funktioniert ?


----------



## laCrizz (10. August 2005)

http://www.adobe.de/education/curriculum/dv_curriculum.html


----------

